
Show HN: 37.773, -122.43755 - jonthepirate
https://api.geofenceapi.org/hn
======
timvdalen
I get an error on the demo page:

map.js:173 Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'resize' of undefined

That line is

>this.painter.resize(width, height);

I'm on Chrome 52.0.2743.116

~~~
jonthepirate
Shoot.. I'll take a look in about 10 or so hrs. I just stayed up all night
coding. ;) Sounds like the map javascript file I'm using may be borking in
some way I have not seen before. Thanks for reporting it!

